# Randy Foye is a Shooting Guard



## Ruff Draft

Dicuss!!!


----------



## f22egl

So does that make Telfair a point guard?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Foye is tearing it up lately. That is all.


----------



## Basel

Good to see him playing well.


----------



## Cris

Helping out my fantasy team!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I thought the long term plan was a Foye/McCants backcourt. Does this make McCants a bust?


----------



## RSP83

I still don't think he's going to reach Brandon Roy level. But the guy is proving that he's still a player in this league.


----------



## f22egl

In the last 5 games, Randy Foye is averaging 22 ppg, 4 apg, 3 rpg, and 2 spg and is shooting over 50% from the field and 3 point range.


----------



## f22egl

Chan said:


> I thought the long term plan was a Foye/McCants backcourt. Does this make McCants a bust?


McCants solid last year when he was averaging 15 ppg and shooting 46%. This year he's only shooting 36% and averaging less than 10 ppg. I don't know what happened to him.


----------



## jericho

Ruff Draft said:


> Dicuss!!!



Well, I never believed he was a point guard. I think we knew this before he ever entered the NBA. Ambitions to convert undersized SGs to PG very rarely pan out.


----------



## f22egl

I think Foye would benefit with another decent guard. McCants and Telfair don't look like they are going to cut it.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Foye needs a Joe Johnson/Brandon Roy type player in the backcourt with him to be a special player, IMO.


----------



## Ruff Draft

GregOden said:


> Foye needs a Joe Johnson/Brandon Roy type player in the back court with him to be a special player, IMO.


Definitely. Two decent ball-handling guards so neither one of them needs to always concentrate on making plays.


----------



## bruno34115

I personally think that he, or any other SG, is best suited with a true point guard. Currently he plays his best when he's with Telfair, the "truest" PG on the squad, and doesn't have to worry about setting up the offense or any other PG duties. I zoning in on Rubio if he declares. If were not in a position to take him I could roll with Jennings or Lawson with one of our later picks.


----------



## Ruff Draft

bruno34115 said:


> I personally think that he, or any other SG, is best suited with a true point guard. Currently he plays his best when he's with Telfair, the "truest" PG on the squad, and doesn't have to worry about setting up the offense or any other PG duties. I zoning in on Rubio if he declares. If were not in a position to take him I could roll with Jennings or Lawson with one of our later picks.


I like Lawson as the first PG off the bench, but James Harden is definitely who I want Minnesota to grab early.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'm a fan of Jennings too, but not until he adds at least 15 pounds.


----------



## bruno34115

Ruff Draft said:


> I like Lawson as the first PG off the bench, but James Harden is definitely who I want Minnesota to grab early.


Harden and then drop Foye? Or move Foye back to point? Or is Harden your favorite prospect and you want to get BPA?


----------



## Ruff Draft

bruno34115 said:


> Harden and then drop Foye? Or move Foye back to point? Or is Harden your favorite prospect and you want to get BPA?


Definitely BPA. I really like his game.

Although, Jrue Holiday looks to be an awesome fit next to Foye.


----------



## Ruff Draft

If Hinrich returns to a decent form, why not look into him? He's another player that would work great next to Foye. We could focus on an athletic 3, and front court depth instead.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Although I really think we need to look for more jump shooters for our front-court oriented offense. For a guard like Foye to mix well with our scheme we need more athleticism towards the rim. We see how deadly his jumper is, but relying on just that stunts his offensive game greatly. An very athletic three and more play around the rim from Love/ Jefferson would be ideal.


----------



## bruno34115

I agree with virtually everything you just said. I think our greatest need though is a true point guard, followed by an athletic 3. I think a good point would really get our offense clicking.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'd definitely want someone with a straight jump shot too. We don't need someone so much as to make plays for our team, but to handle the ball well enough. Foye can handle the ball, but he is much better off not bringing it up the court and initiating. Same with Love & Al. They can make their own up front.


----------



## jericho

Ruff Draft said:


> Definitely. Two decent ball-handling guards so neither one of them needs to always concentrate on making plays.


Yep, that could work as a fall-back strategy. The Wizards' tandem of Arenas and Hughes worked surprisingly well a few years back, and definitely represented the high point of Hughes' career.


----------



## f22egl

Is Foye a good enough defender at the shooting guard position as a long term solution?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Ruff Draft said:


> If Hinrich returns to a decent form, why not look into him? He's another player that would work great next to Foye. We could focus on an athletic 3, and front court depth instead.


I think this would be a good fit, would leave the draft pick open instead of having to take a PG with it as well.


----------



## Ruff Draft

We need to get these winds next year. I don't want to miss these point guards


----------



## jokeaward

Ruff Draft said:


> We need to get these winds next year. I don't want to miss these point guards


Right because the Blazers were so awful two years ago, and the Bulls.

Foye was never bad, it's not his fault Roy started polished.


----------



## f22egl

Foye with 24 points, 8 assists, 5 rebounds, and 0 turnovers in a win against the Hornets. He also had a block and a steal.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I'll tell you what, hes been doing great since McHale took over. 

I cant believe I gave Mchale credit for something..


----------



## Basel

If Foye keeps up this kind of production, it'll finally make the Roy/Foye trade not look so bad.


----------



## f22egl

GregOden said:


> Foye needs a Joe Johnson/Brandon Roy type player in the backcourt with him to be a special player, IMO.


I think Gilbert Arenas will get the job done: :champagne:


----------

